

Ukrainian Security Service Prepares to Destroy its Archives - emhart
https://euromaidanpr.wordpress.com/2014/02/14/ukrainian-security-service-prepares-to-destroy-its-archives/

======
oakwhiz
>The directive is an instruction to completely destroy the archives of
Department T, which monitors political parties, public organizations and
journalists, as well as Department K, which is meant to fight corruption but
in reality provides protection for corruption, smuggling and the criminal
activity of state officials.

How Orwellian...

~~~
Elhana
Who needs paper archives this days anyway?

